# Sunbathing :D



## laney (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol I love Harley's sunbathing poses
It's the floating legs, they crack me up hehe


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 11, 2012)

Haha, I love when my baby Leopard tortoise basks. He stretches his neck out as far as possible to the heat source like: "more! More! Give me more!!!"  Silly torts! XD


----------



## wellington (Nov 11, 2012)

Cute. I can't believe he holds it up. Silly torts


----------



## laney (Nov 11, 2012)

Haha I know, she doesn't even rest the legs on anything, they are stuck up in the air in turns hehe


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Nov 12, 2012)

My Russian sunbaths in the exact same way, it's adorable isn't it!


----------



## Elton (Nov 13, 2012)

i love russian tortoise... so cute...


----------

